# My Finger Has Been Numb For Weeks



## KittenMittens89 (Apr 18, 2008)

I was out clipping things for my goats a couple weeks back. I got this horribly numb feeling in my thumb. I figured oh it will go away. However it hasn't. Would this be a pinched nerve? If so what do you do about it? I had a hard time at first doing dishes and things that required use of my thumb but I am getting use to it. Every time I try using a pair of scissors to clip something I get this odd feeling in my thumb and it gets number.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

Motrin helps any anti-inflamitory. Where is it radiating from wrist thumb base? I could be like a carple tunnel or you just pinched a nerve in your thumb. I would go to the Dr. The numbness can become persistant if it is left damaged too long. Several weeks numb is long enought to justify going to the dr.


----------



## KittenMittens89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Can't afford to at the moment that is why I was kinda hoping for some advice on what I should do. It is from the middle of the thumb up. It's fine other wise and I could get use to it I guess lol. Just a little strange when you can't feel with your thumb. Holding a pen has been harder but I did manage to still write 3 pages the other day on a topic. Today it has felt worse than other days but I have used it more than other days as well.


----------



## Elsbet (Apr 2, 2009)

If you don't have problems with chiropractic, you might try one. Some of them take payments, and they tend to be extremely reasonable for an office visit. It might be something that just needs to be popped back in place.
Over the years I've learned that trying to save money by not going to the doctor's doesn't really save money... It just makes a larger bill later, lol.
I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I've had a numb middle finger on my right hand since at least December 7, 2007. I mentioned it to the endocrenologist on that date -- he didn't seem concerned. I mentioned it to another doctor in Feb. 2008. He didn't seem concerned. I mentioned it to another doctor in June 2008 -- he said I would need to see a neurologist about it. I haven't gone to the neurologist yet. I have no medical insurance and all doctor bills and prescriptions have to be paid with cash.


----------



## KittenMittens89 (Apr 18, 2008)

So ELOCN your saying I will have a numb thumb  for the rest of my life lol? I opened the door today and it sent this really weird numb feeling all the way to the base of my thumb. Problem is I use it all the time lol obviously. It's like when I burnt my hand pretty bad on the woodstove you never realize how much you use that thing till you can't use it. Also washing dishes is hard because I can't feel that great so I learned to wash with my four other fingers. But something just tells you to use that thumb lol. I also play instruments in which I will need use of my thumb. You get use to it but it's still strange lol.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

There's probably an inflammed tendon rubbing or squeezing a nerve. The joint may be out also. Grab your thumb and and do gentle jerks, pulling on it, to align it. Then do stretching. With your thumb straight up, take your other hand and stretch it back toward your elbow. Hold for about a minute. Stretch your thumb also toward the back of hand. Hold again for a minute. Do this several times and about 4 times a day.


----------

